# Best 2 X 12 Combo???



## Petriw (May 15, 2007)

This post will probably start a ruckus but I am looking for a new 212 combo preferably around 100 watts tube or solid state. I play everything country, jazz hot blues and even some metal. Finger style and pick. Main guitars:Les Paul, and a Strat HSS occassionally a Tele.

I want decent reverb and I like some delay. Not much of a pedal guy. I like the bottom end of things but the high end to. I looked at Peavey VK212. Kinda liked it but the reverb sucked. 

Lets have some feedback. Thanks.

Wade


----------



## Don Doucette (Jan 3, 2007)

Well I guess I'll be the first to chime in on this one...
A few months ago I purchased a Garnet Sessionman and I have to tell you this amp sounds like it would be right up your alley. It has both reverb and tremolo and I have to say the reverb is as good as you could ask for. Although this amp is rated in the 70w range I can tell you it is damn loud, but it's all tone, as clean as you can stand but also a little dirty when you want it.

I've owned different incarnations of the fender twin series and for the dollar this Garnet is every bit a twin without the sticker shock. The sessionman has been reliable so far but I have no reason to believe it might be any more or less reliable than any of the big name amps out there. Trannies are not as robust as say a vintage traynor but the Garnet design is over engineered anyway so I don't expect any problems there. Knobs and transformers may be harder to replace than other amps but that isn't a huge concern of mine.

Sessionman amps are available as a 2X12 or head only but are getting harder to find. If you have the opportunity to try one out I urge you to do so, you won't regret it.

Don:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## SUBnet192 (Mar 8, 2009)

Petriw said:


> This post will probably start a ruckus but I am looking for a new 212 combo preferably around 100 watts tube or solid state. I play everything country, jazz hot blues and even some metal. Finger style and pick. Main guitars:Les Paul, and a Strat HSS occassionally a Tele.
> 
> I want decent reverb and I like some delay. Not much of a pedal guy. I like the bottom end of things but the high end to. I looked at Peavey VK212. Kinda liked it but the reverb sucked.
> 
> ...


What I'll recommend doesnt quite fit what you asked but...

Mesa Boogie Express 5:50. It's a 1x12 50W (loud as heck) with a pristine fender clean and would fit pretty much everything you play except metal. It's one heck of a nice amp. Bought mine for about 1250$ IIRC.

Marc


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Fender Twin. 100 watts, Excellent reverb, great clean sound. You can't go wrong with it.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm of the opinion that there is no such thing. Lots of contenders but it really comes down to personal taste. I tend to stay away from them because of the weight, I'd much prefer a 1 x 12 or a head and 2 x 12 cab.


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

Chito said:


> Fender Twin. 100 watts, Excellent reverb, great clean sound. You can't go wrong with it.


The Traynor YGL-Mark 3 is a great Twin-Style amp. If you want clean and headroom, it's a great amp. I think it's somewhere around 80 Watts. 4 x EL34.

If you are even open to Solid State, I take it that means you aren't too firm on the 100 Watts thing. 

A 4 x EL84 amp (in the 25 to 50 Watt range) like a Matchless DC30 will be much louder than a 100W Solid State Amp as well, so don't be afraid to try out amps in this category as well, because it does the styles you talk about, with a different kind of voicing that you might really like.

4 x EL84 Amps:
Peavey Classic 50 or Classic 30
Vox AC 30


Oh, man. I think your request is still sort of vague, but I think you should try some amps out.

Maybe you'd like a Marshall JTM45 Bluesbreaker kind of amp.

But ya, those are some of the 2x12 Combos I really like.


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

You might really like the Traynor YCS90. For the price you can pick one up, it would seem the natural choice to me.

Also, 100w solid state isn't that loud, and 100w tube is overkill, IMO. My Traynor 15 watt can reach a reasonable stage volume while staying pristine clean, and it is downright deafening when overdriven.

Remember, a 100w amp is only 6 dB louder than a 10w amp, and tube amps can get much louder because you can push them into power amp distortion. Solid state amps sound like kyfe when you push them too hard.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Andy said:


> You might really like the Traynor YCS90. For the price you can pick one up, it would seem the natural choice to me.
> 
> Also, 100w solid state isn't that loud, and 100w tube is overkill, IMO. My Traynor 15 watt can reach a reasonable stage volume while staying pristine clean, and it is downright deafening when overdriven.
> 
> Remember, a 100w amp is only 6 dB louder than a 10w amp, and tube amps can get much louder because you can push them into power amp distortion. Solid state amps sound like kyfe when you push them too hard.


Indeed. I have been the 100 watt route and for me, a 40 watt is plenty.


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

One man's best is another man's POS. Really hard question...especially since you are playing some pretty different instruments and styles.

I personally dont think you will find an amp to be the 'be all and end all' given what you describe in your guitar list and playing styles.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

*Combo*

Twin Reverb hands down.Built like a tank with more power than you will ever use.These are still cheaper than boutiques or high end amps and everyone has used them at some period.Better bang for your buck.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

You didn't mention if its for gigging or for home use. If its for gigging, and you're going to be dragging it up and down stairs etc, think twice before getting something like a Twin Reverb. Can't beat the sound, but those are some heavy mofos to carry around.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

+1 to the pros _and _cons of the fender twin, same goes for the Traynor Mark3.

My mark 3 was both great sounding and ridiculous to bring to gigs, jams and rehearsals...

There are soooo many 2x12 combos out there it is a tough job to choose.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Mesa Roadster 212.


----------



## JMann (Feb 18, 2007)

Petriw said:


> This post will probably start a ruckus but I am looking for a new 212 combo preferably around 100 watts tube or solid state. I play everything country, jazz hot blues and even some metal. Finger style and pick. Main guitars:Les Paul, and a Strat HSS occassionally a Tele.
> 
> I want decent reverb and I like some delay. Not much of a pedal guy. I like the bottom end of things but the high end to. I looked at Peavey VK212. Kinda liked it but the reverb sucked.
> 
> ...


Idk about a Twin Reverb. You say you're not much of a pedal guy yet you play everything from hot blues to metal. A TR will do the Jazz and Country fine but w/o pedals for dirt and grit, I don't think this amp would be for you. And I own a TR. Great cleans, the standard for which other amps are measured against, and loud as heck. And as Bagpipe mentioned, a heavy amp to be schlepping around. 

Never tried these amps but like what I hear and read about them and may be what you want:

SUBnet192 suggests the Mesa 5:50. I couldn't agree more with this, without trying the amp first. Editors Choice award from one of the mainstream guitar publications. All sorts of accolades, including for the 5:25, little brother to the 5:50. The 50 has cleans that apparently rival Fenders but also has the famous Boogie lead tone. 2 independent channels, 6l6 pwr tubes for that Class A/B powered clean tone, and what I think is very cool, the 5W power-reduction switch that kicks the amp into Class A operation.

You know, I think that's all I am going to suggest for nowlofu. Good luck in your search.

Thanx,
Jim


----------



## dufe32 (Feb 5, 2007)

Another vote for the Traynor YCS90: affordable, light and it does sound amazing. Switch to put the amp on 25w. Best bang for the buck.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

+1 for the Twin and the YGL-3, but as JMann mentioned, you'll have to use some pedals or an attenuator to get any grind going with either of these amps.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

AC30 cc2 is a great clean sounding amp, also you can dial in some aggressive grit


heavy though

my DC30 clone sounds amazing, like a good vintage AC30, has the EF86 channel too....I believe it's a ceriatone


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

Depends on your budget. The Fender Twin Reverb is a hell of an amp but pricey. Also anything with the Mesa name on it is even more expensive.

I have a Fender Deville 212 and at 60 tube watts it's LOUD. Also has the benefit of 2 channels - clean and dirt - plus pretty decent reverb. I love mine! They can be had on the used market for around $600 in excellent condition.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

a used mesa roadster will probably be exactly what you're looking for..

it's a pity it's the pricest option as well.


----------



## aloysius (Feb 15, 2009)

> I have a Fender Deville 212 and at 60 tube watts it's LOUD. Also has the benefit of 2 channels - clean and dirt - plus pretty decent reverb. I love mine! They can be had on the used market for around $600 in excellent condition.


I hear nothing BUT great things about these. 

michael


----------



## drift_boat (Feb 2, 2006)

*Comet and Fuchs*

For a 2x12 combo I'd suggest a Tone King Comet 40b. Tone King's 2x12 combos are on the light side compared to others and their cabs sound great. I have a 1x12 Comet and it is loud n clean with Fender to Marshally tones with 4 6V6's. Has a beautiful Fendery reverb too. Great for blues n country. Had a jazz player play thru it and it sounded great too.

If you would consider a head/cab config, I also like my Fuchs ODS 30 for cleans. It sounds inspiring thru a 2x12 cab...they also have 50w and 100w versions.

Don't know if either would suit metal tho


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Oh I'd like to throw the Koch Multitone 212 into the mix


----------



## plato67 (Jan 13, 2008)

I just retubed my YGL3 with JJ6V6's and put in 2 tonkerlites (thx ukee!).
Result: a lighter amp that you can actually get USEABLE amp distortion from. It's still loud, but the natural tube distortion sounds much better.


----------



## mcgriff420 (Sep 30, 2008)

Budda said:


> Oh I'd like to throw the Koch Multitone 212 into the mix



+100. That rig will get you where you need to go!

..


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Pro Reverb might do...it's basically the same as a Twin but only 40 watts...get some character out of it when you crank it. You'll only blow everyones eardrums out at 15 feet instead of 30 feet in front of it.:smile:


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

aloysius said:


> I hear nothing BUT great things about these.
> 
> michael


And I hear nothing but great things OUT of mine! :smile:

It was great stock but a retube with JJ's made it even greater!


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2009)

Budda said:


> Oh I'd like to throw the Koch Multitone 212 into the mix


Yup. That'd do the trick. And if the weight scares you there's a head version. Or the 1x12 Twintone.


----------

